
The Electronic Wasteland Video - CBSNews.com - ctingom
http://www.cbsnews.com/video/watch/?id=4586903n
======
noonespecial
Does anyone here know the _correct_ way to recycle a CRT? I mean, besides
dumping them in vast acres of dead monitors somewhere, how are they safely
broken down and the hazardous materials recovered? How much does doing it
right cost?

In short, how much does the evil mustachioed villain save by shipping them to
hapless Chinese orphans?

------
Raphael
How to Catch a Polluter.

